# Puppy Prep!!



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello! So our family is getting ready to welcome our very own havanese into our home. We've gotten a collar, harness, leash, an adult crate and a puppy crate. I've come to this forum because I know a lot of you have a lot of experience with these pups and I wanted to ask what else you think we need. Also, any tricks of the trade you have in housebreaking/ crate training, or just anything you think we need to know or have! Your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Madison, welcome to the forum! I think that if you dig around in the older threads, particularly in the puppy section, you will find LOTS of the information you are looking for. Then, if you have specific questions, please feel free to ask them!

You are in for the ride of your life. Puppies are a huge amount of work, and many people feel like they've been dumped in the deep end of the pool in the first few months. But there isn't much cuter (or sweeter!) than a Havanese puppy, and when they snuggle up against you, they are easy to forgive. But puppies also grow and change amazingly quickly, so remember to enjoy every minute. Oh, and we have one rule here on the forum... You MUST post LOTS of cute puppy pictures for us all to enjoy with you!:biggrin1:


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I totally agree with Karen. I'm not sure how old your puppy is when you first get him/her, but I got mine at 8 wks and I felt like I entered the doors of hell. Seriously. But I persisted, and now my little Roshi is 4 months old and I feel so much better, and glad I persisted - however, I'm not saying he's perfect. He still has issues. Must keep truckin'.
Anyways... based on my last 2 months of experience, be patient, be consistent, and breathe. Although they grow quickly, it does seem like time slows down... A LOT! Haha. But try to enjoy them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> I totally agree with Karen. I'm not sure how old your puppy is when you first get him/her, but I got mine at 8 wks and I felt like I entered the doors of hell. Seriously. But I persisted, and now my little Roshi is 4 months old and I feel so much better, and glad I persisted - however, I'm not saying he's perfect. He still has issues. Must keep truckin'.
> Anyways... based on my last 2 months of experience, be patient, be consistent, and breathe. Although they grow quickly, it does seem like time slows down... A LOT! Haha. But try to enjoy them!


If you think time slows down when you have a puppy, wait till you have your first HUMAN baby!:biggrin1: maybe that's what gives those of us who have already gone through the raising kids thing a little more perspective... Waiting 2 years for a puppy to grow up is nothing compared to 18 (or 25!!!!) for a human child.ound:


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

LOL! Yep... I am the latter one ... didn't leave the nest until 27!!!! But now, my parents want me back. Why? I don't know!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Call and ask what the breeder is feeding the pup and get a small bag of this. He/she will probably give you some, but if you decide to feed something else, you'll be able to keep the pup on the same food for a few days then gradually convert to the new food. Also, if they haven't been using bottled water (we do) for the dogs, bring along a gallon jug to bring home some of their water.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha seriously Karen!! I'm not sure I could have survived the puppy months without the experience of having 2 kids under my belt! LOL
although the puppies DO grow up faster, they get stuck at perpetual toddlerhood in a lot of ways... at least mine is stuck in toddlerhood!! ;0


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tillie's still a baby! They aren't really fully adult until they are two, and even at two, my trainers keep reminding me that Kodi is still very young.. While, they never go away to college (thank Heavens!!!) they do calm down and settle down more with age. We had a 4th of July party today with lots of people, and I really didn't even have to think about Kodi. He followed me in and out of the house as I got things, and made the rounds as a good host should. A year ago, I would have been watching him every second!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

krandall said:


> If you think time slows down when you have a puppy, wait till you have your first HUMAN baby!:biggrin1: maybe that's what gives those of us who have already gone through the raising kids thing a little more perspective... Waiting 2 years for a puppy to grow up is nothing compared to 18 (or 25!!!!) for a human child.ound:


well we're a blended family of nine kids so maybe that'll help! hahahaha!

THANKS FOR EVERYONES REPLIES


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hi Madison, welcome to the forum! I think that if you dig around in the older threads, particularly in the puppy section, you will find LOTS of the information you are looking for. Then, if you have specific questions, please feel free to ask them!
> 
> You are in for the ride of your life. Puppies are a huge amount of work, and many people feel like they've been dumped in the deep end of the pool in the first few months. But there isn't much cuter (or sweeter!) than a Havanese puppy, and when they snuggle up against you, they are easy to forgive. But puppies also grow and change amazingly quickly, so remember to enjoy every minute. Oh, and we have one rule here on the forum... You MUST post LOTS of cute puppy pictures for us all to enjoy with you!:biggrin1:


And this is true, even if you have gone through puppyhood with a previous Hav and thought it would be easier the second time around!!  Our oldest, Augie, is two and a half now. Bringing home a new puppy really showed us, however, how far Augie has matured and how well behaved he is, although that didn't come without work - we have done a fair amount of training with him and it is on-going. The last couple of weeks have been less stressful with Finn (he is now 4 months) as we are getting more accustomed to having him around. It is still not easy; as has been said, puppies are a LOT of work and require a huge amount of vigilance. But there are HUGE rewards once they get through this phase. And to compensate for all this work at this age, they are created ever so cute!!  Just don't be surprised if the thought 'what on earth was I thinking???' goes through your mind a few times. :biggrin1:


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

*...*



motherslittlehelper said:


> And this is true, even if you have gone through puppyhood with a previous Hav and thought it would be easier the second time around!!  Our oldest, Augie, is two and a half now. Bringing home a new puppy really showed us, however, how far Augie has matured and how well behaved he is, although that didn't come without work - we have done a fair amount of training with him and it is on-going. The last couple of weeks have been less stressful with Finn (he is now 4 months) as we are getting more accustomed to having him around. It is still not easy; as has been said, puppies are a LOT of work and require a huge amount of vigilance. But there are HUGE rewards once they get through this phase. And to compensate for all this work at this age, they are created ever so cute!!  *Just don't be surprised if the thought 'what on earth was I thinking???' goes through your mind a few times.* :biggrin1:


I am suspecting that exact thought might run through my mind lots of times! Thanks for your wonderful advice! Just wanted to let you know that I love seeing pictures of Augie, her coat is beautiful and also, FINN HAS TO BE THE CUTEST PUPPY IVE EVER SEEN! Seriously, he is sooooo adorable!! Thanks again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> And to compensate for all this work at this age, they are created ever so cute!!


Yeah, if they WEREN'T so cute, few would live long enough to grow up!!!ound:


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yeah, if they WEREN'T so cute, few would live long enough to grow up!!!ound:


I totally agree!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yeah, if they WEREN'T so cute, few would live long enough to grow up!!!ound:


Yep, I totally agree with this...in fact I tell it to Brody almost daily! "You're lucky you're so cute and mommy loves you...."


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Madison and Willow! Good to see some more MA people with Havanese! 

My advice is patience, patience, patience!! Everyone (here and in life) has told me to be patient with Diego, he's just a puppy, he's learning, I'm training him, mistakes and accidents are going to happen...you have NO IDEA how annoyed I got that everyone's advice was patience.

But let me tell you...it was the BEST ADVICE EVER! I'll admit, I lost my patience a couple of times, and I felt soooooooo guilty...but it happens. Now, Diego is going to be 6 months old on July 15 and patience is what kept both of us alive! LOL jk! The potty training definitely clicked in Diego's mind around 4.5 - 5 months!

Seriously, though, stock up on some patience...the wait is well worth it! :-D

And lots of pictures! Take lots and lots and lots of pictures!!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Call and ask what the breeder is feeding the pup and get a small bag of this. He/she will probably give you some, but if you decide to feed something else, you'll be able to keep the pup on the same food for a few days then gradually convert to the new food. Also, if they haven't been using bottled water (we do) for the dogs, bring along a gallon jug to bring home some of their water.


The breeder is sending some food, and the food he uses is available near us. Do most people use bottled water? Is that something we should look in to?


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Welcome Madison and Willow! Good to see some more MA people with Havanese!
> 
> My advice is patience, patience, patience!! Everyone (here and in life) has told me to be patient with Diego, he's just a puppy, he's learning, I'm training him, mistakes and accidents are going to happen...you have NO IDEA how annoyed I got that everyone's advice was patience.
> 
> ...


I will definitely take tons of pictures! I agree good to see there are more Mass hav owners. I haven't seen many at all!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yeah, if they WEREN'T so cute, few would live long enough to grow up!!!ound:


hahaha I believe it!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

WeLoveWillow17 said:


> The breeder is sending some food, and the food he uses is available near us. Do most people use bottled water? Is that something we should look in to?


We don't use bottled water except for travelling. sometimes water changes can cause tummy upsets, just like food changes, and poopy butt is the last thing you need to deal with while traveling!:biggrin1:

Some people who have dogs with light colored faces use bottled water because in some cases (not always) tap water can cause staining. Kodi's face is black, so that's not an issue here!:biggrin1:


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

My little Roshi drinks what I drink, which is filtered tap water (i.e. Brita). No staining under his eyes, but I clean the eye boogers everyday or every other day.


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

krandall said:


> We don't use bottled water except for travelling. sometimes water changes can cause tummy upsets, just like food changes, and poopy butt is the last thing you need to deal with while traveling!:biggrin1:
> 
> Some people who have dogs with light colored faces use bottled water because in some cases (not always) tap water can cause staining. Kodi's face is black, so that's not an issue here!:biggrin1:


Good idea!
Also, our puppies face is mostly black with some white, but I have to ask, what exactly is tear staining?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

WeLoveWillow17 said:


> Good idea!
> Also, our puppies face is mostly black with some white, but I have to ask, what exactly is tear staining?


Lots of light faced puppies, especially while they are teething, get reddish brown staining below their eyes. Sometimes their mouths get stained too. There can be a number of different causes, including teething, yeast infections, food and water.


----------

